
Startup will help landlords, employers mine intimate data from your Facebook - joe5150
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/06/09/creepy-startup-will-help-landlords-employers-and-online-dates-strip-mine-intimate-data-from-your-facebook-page/
======
zeveb
No thanks. I'd rather find another place to live or another job than grant
some random app access to my profile.

